# Euthanasia



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

My old betta Brutus is having such an awful time swimming, even with lowered water he is totally on his side. He has a really hard time getting air, is losing his scales, and can't really eat. It kills me to see him like this, and I have a feeling it could go on for a long time. I tried to euthanize him the other night and after 30 minutes of crying still could not do it. I don't want him to suffer, but I don't know that I can put him out of his misery. I don't know what to do here.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

GreenTea, obviously if treatment isn't going well then it can be heart wrenching to see our little friends in pain or what we perceive as painful. I’m not against euthanasia – it is better than suffering, but it really should be a last resort.

The two options that are the most humane are:

1. Placing him/her into a 1g tank or cup. Then pouring clove oil to put them to sleep. Once asleep, pour hard liquor into the water (vodka will suffice). This is basically going to sleep and not waking up.
2. With a wet towel or cloth wrap him/her in it, minimal stress, then with a wide blunt heavy object bring it down onto the head area with force. Instant, no pain.

Both options are very hard to bring oneself to do. As we don’t really know with certainty if pain is involved or if a recovery is possible. If you want to grip onto hope as tightly as you can, make him as comfortable as possible with clean water, conditioner, tannins and if possible food. It may take a long time to pass, but he may also heal.

It’s a hard decision, and unfortunately you do have to make it. If you are 100% certain that treatment won’t succeed any further, then either euthanasia or just making him comfortable is your best option.

Sorry I cant be of more assistance.


----------



## GawfFish (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  Our fish, Pele, had to be put to sleep (method #1 noted by Banicks) last year. It was very painful to make such a decision for our little buddy.  I do hope he improves.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Banicks, he has been slowly declining for about 4 months, just generally slowing down, sleeping more, etc. He lost scales despite there being nothing for him to lose them on, and he has trouble staying horizontal now. After he eats he tends to roll from side to side until he is able to go to the bathroom and have an empty stomach again.

I am going to see if a local vet can do it. I know I can't. He's been through a lot with me and is just the sweetest guy. Thinking about him flaring at everyone and sleeping the closest to me in his bowl at night is so depressing compared to seeing him now, rolling and looking at me with sad eyes.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

*e-hugs*


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks..I need one. 

BTW Banicks I think it's great you rescued those two fish. Goldfish and bettas are my favorite fish. I have had one goldfish I got from when I was 8, a little feeder from a game at a school carnival. 13 years later he's about 6 inches long in a 20 gallon. He has gotten so big he broke his bubbler ship, and has has java moss thriving in his tank that whole time, despite moving 180 miles south. He's a silly little guy. I can't wait until I can have a huge fancy goldfish tank when I have my own house. I just love them :3


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Honestly, the clove oil method is a really quick death if you do it correctly.

I usually pour in 1/2 to 1 bottle of clove oil into a plastic container with some tank water and shake it until it has dispersed into the water.

I then carefully cup my fish and place it in a shallow tub of water (around 2 litres or 1/2 gallon). Once you've done that, you simply add the clove oil to the tub containing your fish. 

Some will thrash for a couple of seconds until the clove oil kicks in, but they will quickly drop to the bottom of the tub and stop breathing.

I wait 1-2 hours to make sure they are definitely dead and then dispose of them after draining away the clove oil solution.

So sorry you've found yourself in this position. I had to cull four fish the other week due to a columnaris outbreak and it's not easy. Particularly when some of them had some horrific necrosis but were otherwise perky.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey GreenTea. I know this is a hard decision... believe me. I'm an Animal Health Technician in Canada and I work in a clinic. People come in everyday for euthanasias. Not usually for fishes but it is something that can be done. It is very quick and painless. What they give is a small injection of pentobarbital. Basically what it is is an aneasthetic, the just give a stronger dose so the animal falls asleep and then the heart stops. No pain. I went through something similar not too long ago. But it did help to see my little friend go without pain.

Hope this helps. Hugs.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*offers ehugs too* I understand what you're saying, I had a girl I knew was dieing, but just couldn't bring myself to do it, I wanted to end her suffering, but I couldn't do it myself.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

He sounds very cute GreenTea. Goldie is always searching for food, if he isnt searching for food he is swimming against the current right where the filter hits the water.

Both of them were very lucky to survive, I had thought that at the bare minimum they would be permanently blind from the perfume that was added into the water. Of course I’m not sure if they are partially blind – but Slevin reacts when my finger is near the glass and will flare when I wiggle it, he eats pellets with accuracy which is a good sign. Goldie manages to find food flakes without problems, so I’m presuming that through some miracle they’re both healthy.

But coming back to your little dude, if you cant bear to do it yourself, or make him comfortable through the suffering. Perhaps a vet would be able to assist as Gen2387 indicated.

I hope things work their way out for the best for both of you. Let me know how it goes *e-hugs again*


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Awe  im so sorry GreenTea :/ Have you tried doing salt treatments?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I would suggest the clove oil method as well, but be sure to use something disposable for mixing the clove oil with tank water and for dosing your boy in. I still haven't managed to get the clove oil out of the .5 gallon tank I used to euthanize Hester over a month ago. Now I use 2 betta cups specifically designated for euthanasia.

I'm sorry it's come to this though. I just had to put Toad down yesterday despite his best efforts to beat his illness.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I tried to post earlier but I guess it didn't work.

Thanks for the support everyone. Welcome to the forum Gem...are you the one who puts down the animals? What does your job entail? Just curious.

I think I will use the vet or clove oil method. Yeah I've had him in a 1.75 gal with IAL and 1/2 dose of aq salt on occasion to try and help his scales grow back. I first did the full salt treatment for 10 days with zero improvement. He also somehow keeps getting like little rips in his tail, like its just uh, lost it's thickness? I don't know how to explain it exactly. 

He had some suicide attempts and managed to jump a divider and get into a fight with another male, so I think he's had some incidents that have copromised his health long term. He was also the biggest plakat I at petco, which I now know to meant he was at least 1 year old when I got him. I've had him for about a year, so I think it's just his time. I've decided I'm just going to try to keep him comfortable, and if he is unable to eat or reach the surface I'll either take him to the vet or use the clove oil method. The worst part is the look on his face when I come over


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Yeah I tried to post earlier but I guess it didn't work.
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone. Welcome to the forum Gem...are you the one who puts down the animals? What does your job entail? Just curious.
> 
> ...


 
I bet it is  sometimes i just wish life was a fairytale where nothing ever dyes, or gets sick or hurt. Im going through something similar, Old age just get to things and there is sometimes nothing we can do but put them out of their misery
The clove oil is the most hummane way to go with doing it at home


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Yeah I tried to post earlier but I guess it didn't work.
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone. Welcome to the forum Gem...are you the one who puts down the animals? What does your job entail? Just curious.
> 
> ...


Hey, again sorry about your fishy friend. You asked about my job. An Animal Health Technician is pretty much the equivalent of a nurse but for animals. I take care of hospitalized animals, assist the vet in surgery and sadly (but it is part of the job) assist on all euthanasias. Perform blood draws, urinalysis, assist the vet in consultations, x-rays...etc. I've studied 3 years in college in the Animal Health program. It's a very fulfilling job.


----------



## thecoinbox (Oct 22, 2010)

*Humane euthanasia*

Months ago Barney was in dire straits and the decision had to be made.

In a small tank or bowl of water, add a couple teaspoons of baking soda. Mix well.

Put your fish in the bowl.

The baking soda will remove all oxygen from the water. 

Your fish will not suffer or thrash about.

Very peaceful and extremely humane.


----------



## GawfFish (Feb 4, 2010)

But bettas can breathe *air.*


----------



## thecoinbox (Oct 22, 2010)

I hate to say this but "trust me, it works".


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Banicks said:


> GreenTea, obviously if treatment isn't going well then it can be heart wrenching to see our little friends in pain or what we perceive as painful. I’m not against euthanasia – it is better than suffering, but it really should be a last resort.
> 
> The two options that are the most humane are:
> *
> ...




:shock: :shock:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I assume you're talking about the blunt force method? I've done it, and honestly, my fish was less stressed than when I used the clove oil method. 

If you wrap them up in a damp tee-shirt or cloth beforehand, they remain calm and don't thrash about. 

Then you just have to give one well-placed hit and they are instantly dead. There is no twitching, no gasping, no nothing. 

While the clove oil method was fast, even when severely overdosed the fish still panicked the moment the clove oil solution was added. It took a couple of seconds for it to kick in.

Although hitting your pet in the head with a hammer isn't a very attractive prospect, it is actually one of the most humane methods of euthanasia if done correctly.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

This is gross but a serious question, is there a lot of blood and mess with blunt force?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a bit of it. I just use 3-4 paper towels. Put your fish in between the sheets of it, and let the water soak in a little bit so you can see where the head is. If you're confident in your hit, you can look away, but I find the paper towels block the most gruesome bits of it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you hit it hard enough to kill, but not enough to completely flatten the head it's not so bad.

I have euthed a couple without a cloth over the top, and it wasn't so gory it made me feel sick or anything. Blood doesn't come spraying out if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I could never do it, but I'm sure one of my sons would gladly help.:roll:


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm going to let him spend as many days sleeping in his house as he wants to hold on, or until his quality of life is bad.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan GreenTea - I hope he recovers for the best *e-hug* be strong!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I only euthanise if the fish looks like it is severely distressed or in pain. If your betta doesn't have _that _look yet, I think there's nothing wrong with letting him have a good last few days/weeks. 

Sorry you have to contemplate euthanasia GreenTea. It's always so hard whatever the pet.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Well he was a few days ok, he seems ok now.. Before he was rolling and couldn't get air easily, he would barely make it up and then sink the the bottom and roll  He's just back to sleeping all the time, which is ok.


----------

